# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  CEC Time Crunch

## eyecarepro

Would someone enlighten me as to the quickest and most financially sound route to obtaining 12 CEC's before the end of next year? I need them to be online CEC's. I was thinking of a site that does their CEC's in bulk, like anywhere from 3-4 credits. Admittedly, I have been slacking. I need to get hot on the 'CEC trail', and quick! A few URL's to some sites that offer them would be GREATLY appreciated.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Try the links in this thread:*Education and Professional Organizations > ABO Credits online* :)  Jo

----------

